# G3 B&B ne démarre plus



## drs (11 Mars 2010)

Donc, j'avais jusqu'il y a deux jours un G3 B&B  qui fonctionnait à merveille:
- 512Mo de RAM (4x128)
- Carte ATI PCI
- Carte SCSI
- Carte USB2
- Lecteur CD et ZIP d'origine
- 2 disques durs de 40Go chacun

Il y a deux jours, un petit passage sous OS9 pour me remémorer certaines choses. Puis, menu pomme, démarrage, OS X...redémarrage...boing du début et...plus rien!

Il s'allume, il fait son chime, le HDD gratte un peu comme d'habitude, mais rien ne se passe, le HDD n'a pas l'air de charger l'OS et rien à l'écran.

J'ai retiré toutes les cartes (sauf ATI), le lecteur CD, le ZIP, le 2nd disque dur, changé les barettes mémoires, mais rien n'y fait...toujours la même chose.

Et là, je sèche...une idée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2010)

Démarrer sur le CD/DVD d'OS X, et lancer Utilitaire de disque depuis celui ci, et vérifier le disque système !

Si la vérification ne donne rien, un reset complet peut aider aussi : démarrage avec pomme alt O et F enfoncés, lorsque le prompt s'affiche, taper :

- reset)nvrq, - "reset-nvram" doit s'afficher à l'écran, valider par enter (attention à la virgule après le "q", c'est le "m" en fait, il ne faut pas oublier de la taper par contre, ne tape pas les tirets !)
- set)defqults - "set-defaults" doit s'afficher à l'écran, valider par enter
- reset)qll - "reset-all" doit s'afficher à l'écran, valider par enter

Après ce dernier enter, après affichage fugace de deux lignes, le Mac doit redémarrer sur le disque par défaut


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mars 2010)

Fait un reset PMU et essaye d'enlever la cg, nettoie le port PCI, sinon teste avec une autre cg


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2010)

Alors, un petit bilan, j'avais en fait une série de petits problèmes:
- pas d'affichage: le G3 était passé en 640x480, et cela ne convenait pas à mon petit TFT 15". Branché sur le 21" j'ai réussi à avoir l'image.
- pas de boot: OS X avait du prendre un coup. Après reboot, reset all comme indiqué ) ) il est reparti 
- des fois pas de bong: une barette mémoire a laché!

Reste encore un KP qui traine, mais il faut que je retrouve mon DVD de 10.4 pour reinstaller.

En tout cas, un grand merci. Cette machine est une bouze que j'ai récupéré il y a quelques années, mais elle fonctionne bien...


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2010)

Alors voilà, je vous tiens au courant de la fin de cette histoire...

Je pensais, à tort, qu'une barette mémoire avait laché. Et bah non, il s'agit en fait du slot qui est défectueux.
Après tout plein de tests dans tous les sens, il s'avère que si je mets une barette dans le slot0, les slots 1 et 2 ne fonctionnent plus... le mac s'allume, fait le bong, mais rien à l'écran.
Si je n'utilise pas le slot0, je peux mettre 3 barettes dans chacun des autres slots et ca fonctionne nickel...

Donc, au final, j'ai perdu 128Mo dans la bataille, mais pas grave. Avec 10.3 et 384Mo ca suffit, surtout pour l'usage que j'en ai. Du coup, j'en ai profité pour changer le lecteur CD par un graveur DVD , ca me fera une petite station de gravage.

Merci encore pour votre aide


----------

